# Open segmented hanging lamp



## gwilki

Since I've not been doing any pens of note lately, I thought that I would keep my name on here with this piece.

It's a prototype of a lamp that a friend a friend asked me to try. This one is made from milled 2 x 4's. I figured if I was going to blow it up, I may as well keep it cheap. It's 528 segments plus the top and bottom rings. Overall size is about 16" tall and just under 11" at its biggest diameter.

Having done this one, I'm really not sure if I'm up for another one any time soon. However, I'll never say "never".


----------



## skiprat

Wow Grant, that is amazing!!  I wish I had the patience to try something like that.  Well done.


----------



## ctubbs

From a man with big hands and both them are all thumbs, WOW!  That is fantastic!  Grant, are you sure your other name is not Jobe?  I hanker to do something like that but after my last PITH pen, I have sworn off segmenting for a while.  Beautiful work, even in pine.
Charles


----------



## bobjackson

That is fantastic.


----------



## Jim15

That is just plain awesome work.


----------



## gwilki

Thanks much to all of you. The biggest issue with something like this is the tedium. Gluing 528 pieces one at a time, and cleaning out glue squeeze with damp pipe cleaners is a real drag. Turning it is the least of it.

Steven: I'm grateful for your compliment, but we both know that with enough bolts, you could do one in stainless that would knock my socks off.


----------



## vallealbert

Great!!!!


----------



## Drstrangefart

HOLY C®@P. I'm pretty blown away.


----------



## Woodlvr

That is a nice piece. I would like to see a picture of it before you started turning it down. I am slow when it comes to being creative.


----------



## W.Y.

Oh My. . . .  that is very nice work.
Having done lots of segmentation  myself I can well appreciate the time and  and patience and skill that went into that and I have never ventured into trying to do a segmented   lamp.  I might "borrow" your design  one of these times. :wink:


----------



## ctubbs

William O Young said:


> Oh My. . . .  that is very nice work.
> Having done lots of segmentation  myself I can well appreciate the time and  and patience and skill that went into that and I have never ventured into trying to do a segmented   lamp.  I might "borrow" your design  one of these times. :wink:




William, just how deep will the snow have to get?  You guys doing segmenting must really REALLY have nerves of steel and the patience of a saint.  I am green eyed as all get out.:wink:
Charles


----------



## gwilki

Charles: In my case, it's not so much patience, as stubbornness. After a few rows, I realized just what I had gotten myself into, but I was damned if I was going to quit.
Mike(woodlvr), I'm attaching a couple of pics of the lamp in progress. I hope they work for you.
William: Feel free to borrow the design. If you like, I can send you the "map" of the piece layout and the spreadsheet that I did up in Excel that sets out the cutting list.

I want to emphasize that I couldn't have conceived of doing something like this without the help of Denny Edwards. He is the guy with patience. Putting up with my endless questions would challenge the patience of a saint. He has great movies on his site, showing step by step how to do these.  Home


----------



## KnB Polymers

Double Wow! That is just so awesome!


----------



## jd99

Wow, I be afraid of that pine just flying all over the place, (that's usally my luck) It looks great.


----------



## gwilki

Kathy + Danny: Tks much. Danny: I've had my share of pieces flying, just not on this one. There is not a lot of glue area, so things happen.


----------



## holmqer

Amazing work, the perfect piece for a club challenge, turn something out of a 2x4 construction stud!


----------



## Knucklefish

Oh my goodness, that is truly spectacular. Nice work.


----------



## Johnny westbrook

Very Very Nice !!!!!


----------



## TonyBal

Crazy cool!!!!! Just curious as two how much time you have invested in this masterpiece. Also, how were you able to turn it without catching on all of those hundreds of edges, especially inside the piece.


----------



## gwilki

Thanks much, guys.

Tony: I figure that I have about 40 hours into it. That's including milling the 2 x 4's to sanding the final piece. Catches really are not a big danger. For the inside, I turned it to shape after every 4 or 5 rows so that I was not hanging out over the tool rest too far. I did in in two sections for the same reason. The outside is turned all at one go. With the speed up, the openings pass by pretty quickly, so with reasonable tool control, you don't get catches. It takes very light cuts. The sound is weird, though.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics

You made me think of a contest I've seen a couple times (can't remember where). It's a contest for building/making something from a single pine 2 x 4. You'd see a lot of small tables etc.... but I'd seriously consider entering your lamp.


----------



## gwilki

I've seen those competitions, too. I didn't think of them, though, until they were mentioned by people who saw this. I guess I'd need to add up all the strips to make sure that they could all come from the "legal" sized 2 x 4.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

At a complete loss for words.


----------



## SDB777

Nice work.


Scott


----------

